# Stinger Permatox/7-day cleanse?



## attacks (Jun 21, 2011)

I tried searching around the forum for opinions on this detox, hXXp://www.stingerdetox.com/categories/The-Permanent-Detox/ ,but I didn't really find anything..

I might have a drug text coming up in the next two weeks for a school-related internship and I just smoked. I'm not as heavy a smoker as I used to be, but I do smoke medical quite often. 
I was looking for a 7-day permanent cleanse type of deal at the smoke shop and this is what the guy recommended to me, I'm not sure if he used it but he said it most likely will work. :/

Has anyone used this before? I'd really like some opinions on this


----------



## Mutt (Jun 21, 2011)

two weeks and not a heavy smoker?
Fluid fluid fluid. Lotsa water and juice. not just cranberry. 
As far as herbal detox...really all about the same full of dandelion root and other crap...dime a dozen really. Watermelon seed tea in the AM helps flush the kidney's 
Sweat and sweat some more. work out and sweat hard during any detox...it's hard on the kidney's otherwise. Your skin is a 3rd kidney BTW 
Ebay some test strips 5 bucks for five tests...get quick delivery if they offer it. 2 weeks if your young fast metabolizm and keep that sweat and peein going you might (more then likely) just make it  It's all about sweat n pee. LOL 
I tried a few they all work about the same...there is no real "fast flush" most say detox and it's really a mask. any detox product takes at least a week. If they say a day or two they are full of it.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 21, 2011)

quick fix synthetic urine will also work I've been told.  Haven't used it myself but there are members on here that have with good results.

As long as they don't watch you pee that is.


----------



## Locked (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought my wife some fake urine from detoxforless.com. She has yet to use it but a cpl members here recommend it. OHC was one of them.


----------



## attacks (Jun 22, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> two weeks and not a heavy smoker?
> Fluid fluid fluid. Lotsa water and juice. not just cranberry.
> As far as herbal detox...really all about the same full of dandelion root and other crap...dime a dozen really. Watermelon seed tea in the AM helps flush the kidney's
> Sweat and sweat some more. work out and sweat hard during any detox...it's hard on the kidney's otherwise. Your skin is a 3rd kidney BTW
> ...


Hey thanks for the tip! i have been eating healthy and working out, but I don't want to leave that up to chance until after the period where they can randomly drug test me. i already put in my application so this is the last week I can actually smoke, starting this weekend it will be my "detox" period. and i have about 2/3-weeks to a month to till I get the internship. I guess I'll just have to work out like maniac, but that'll do me some good as well...

I'm just a little nervous about using synthetic, since i don't know if they do the test there (it's a big company) or send me out. i might just be paranoid tho

thanks for the tip on the test strips i'm going to definitely check them out


----------



## Erbal (Jun 23, 2011)

If you only smoke like once a month, it is usually out of your system in 4 days. It is when you smoke more often that the THC builds up in your fat molecules and takes more time to cleanse. If you know you have a drug test coming up then stop smoking and keep drinking plenty of water and working out, aerobic is best for this type of thing. If you do that, as a non-heavy smoker (1-3x/week), then you should be good if its 2 weeks away.

I have used some last minute detox/masking drinks before. I can say they work although they were a bit rough to process. I try to avoid the drinks/chemicals for that reason. Besides most of the natural cleanser rely on vitamin B12 to cleanse your body, since we already covered the THC is stored in your system metabolically, I see this as a waste IMO.

Fake urine has never failed for me. I like it cause I can smoke before I go in and still pass the test. If you are worried about someone watching you, then you can even order a fake penis that will excrete the fake urine for you. Thing looks real to play with. (but don't)

Hope you found this helpful - Erbal


----------



## prefersativa (Jun 24, 2011)

I have personally used QuickFix twice. Passed both times. Synthetic urine rocks!


----------

